# Dual purpose camper?



## Bob2010 (Aug 24, 2015)

Set up the family camper for deer season. It will live there until February.  Then pull it home for family trips. Anyone else leave the family camper at camp and pull it around the rest of the year? This work out well for you?


----------



## riprap (Aug 25, 2015)

I used my hunting camper to family camp out of a couple of times this year. I take it to non electric campgrounds cause I feel it is a little more 12 volt friendly than our 5th wheel. I don't see anything wrong with hunting from the family camper, but I wouldn't leave anything that nice in a place that wasn't secure. If your camp is safe I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## Tank1202 (Aug 25, 2015)

Bought a used one for camp. To far to drive if we deside to go during the season. Plus I dont want the Georgia red clay in my family camper.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 25, 2015)

I wouldnt leave any thing above a piece of crap at a hunt camp.

Every week in the "deer hunting" section there is a new post about break-ins and robbery.


----------



## Bob2010 (Aug 26, 2015)

It's at my buddies farm. He lives there and our land is across the highway. It's more secure than just leaving it over on my lease. I used to leave my pop up there. I was thinking a non pop up would be less work. Lol! The black tank hauling away crap takes more time than I thought it would. Need to get it covered better. My youngest wants to join us at camp. To bring both kids requires mom. Mom requires a shower and toilet.  That's the stuff that bugs me though. Red clay and chiggers in the camper.  Not being covered like it is at home. Also the potential it could get broken into.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 27, 2015)

Campers in the weather is bad for long term looks and water damage.

But it will be nice.


----------



## JKnieper (Aug 31, 2015)

We do the same thing except I put the camper in the deer woods in early October and pull it out immediately after the season is over.  I worry about someone breaking into it but so far so good.  We have no utilities in the woods so we don't use the water or sewer.  Power is via generator.


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2015)

JKnieper said:


> We do the same thing except I put the camper in the deer woods in early October and pull it out immediately after the season is over.  I worry about someone breaking into it but so far so good.  We have no utilities in the woods so we don't use the water or sewer.  Power is via generator.



With no power or water a camper is the only logical way to have the comforts of home without breaking the bank. I use a generator because others at camp do, but I could be just as comfortable with a deep cycle battery and propane for a few days.


----------

